# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  النجم الضجة (فهامات)

## خالد سليمان طه

*احبائى جماهير جماعةالنيل  العظيمة
ظلت ادارة الجماعة تعمل بصمت ونكران ذات لضم افضل المواهب على ساحة مريخاب اولاين
وقامت لجنة التسجيلات بعمل جبار وضمت نجوم من طراز عالمى 
وتركنا الاخوة بالمعسكر الاخر اصحاب الفهامات  يتناطحون فيما بينهم كما الارباب والكاردينال
ولا نسمع منهم غير الاغراءات 
تعال نسجلك بنعشيك جدادة مملحة 
كدى انت سجل بنكسر ليك تلج للصباح
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*وما ان اعلنت لجنة تسجيلاتكم عن تفجير مفاجاءة من العيار الثقيل
حتى انطلقت صحفهم الزرقاء بالسخرية والاستهزاء من النجم القادم وهذة بعض كتاباتنا  التى تضع النقاط فوق الحروف للمعسكر الأخر وغيرة 

كبيرقادة عمليات التسجيلات الأوبية نصر الدين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

القنبلة خدعة

قصدي الفشنك حرب

قصدي الحرب قنبلة

قنبلة الحرب خدعة وفشنك


معتز المكى

هههههه

بس ياهو دا لسان حالهم ياعمو


ودي فورة لبن سااااااي

أنا قلت ليكم

شارع النيل
الصقط ضربو
والجماعة غلبهم البعملو
بعد الضربات المتواليه
والتسجيلات الفهاميه



وبكرة تشوفو
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*ولم تلتفت لجنة تسجيلاتنا لكل هذا الهجوم
وظل رئيس اللجنة خالد سليمان  يعمل بصمت ومعه اركان حربه hass666 و الصفوي وبقية العقد الفريد الى ان صار الحلم حقيقة
واكتملت الصفقة ووافق النجم العالمى بالانضمام لصفوف الفهامات
وما ان علم المعسكر الاخر بجدية المعلومات حتى ضاقت بهم الدنيا
يتحدثون عن صغر سنة ثم بعد ذلك تحدثون عن تاثير الصفقة على اقتصاد اولاين
واخر محاولاتهم شككو فى مقدرات نجمنا الكبير

عظمة 
هاهاهاهاااااااي
عرفناهوووووووو
كان علي بتاع الكبسه ده
هو من زماااان ما معانا
مافرقت مبروك عليكم اللون
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*اخوتى الان نعلن لكم اسم نجمنا الكبير الذى وقع فى صفوف جماعة الفهامات 





هو النجم العالمى صاحب المواهب المتعددة (كسير تلج للصباح ما نجمنا واحنا اهلو)






















عبد القادر خليل الشهير بمرهف
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ولا عذر لمن أنذر 

:fal::fal:
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3
hamdi73, ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏عم نصرالدين

صباح الخير عليكم .
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3
hamdi73, ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏عم نصرالدين

صباح الخير عليكم .



صباح النور يا احلى حمدى اها رايك شنو نسجلك ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*وردنا الان من الاخ ابو جريشة باكمال  اجراءات تسجيل النجم الموهبة حسن الطيب(hass6666)
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الحبيب خالد 
نحن اتفقنا ان تكون الصفقة سرية

وعادة بنترك المجال للنجم ليكتب بيانه بالأول كما فعل أواب



لكن طالما أنك مهندس عمليات الصفقة فلا مانع لدينا

ولربما تكون مفوضاً بتوكيل من نجمنا مرهف




في حدود المنطقة:

ما يصيبك عمي ألوان
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ناس قريعتي راحت انا واخوي الكاشف ضميرك الا نستورد لينا فهامات من اليابان عشان نفك شفرة شارع النيل دي :017:
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*كما رصدت لجنة التسجيلات المحاولات اليائسة التى ظلت تمارسها جماعة الفهامات لاغراء نجمنا الخلوق خالد عيساوى
والذى القمهم حجر ورفض كل الاغراءات وقفل اى باب للنقاش او الجلوس معهم
الجابرو على الجداد المملح  شنو؟؟؟



اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور 
الحبيب خالد عيساوى من اروع الصفوة الذين سعدت بمقابلتهم فى احتفائية المنبر
وهو منضم حديثا لشلة النيل يا عم نصرالدين فما الداعى للدعوة الفهاماتية
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66 
ياحافظ امور التسجيلات دي ما تسوووها لينا
خالد فهاماتي ابا عن جد
شوفو غيرو
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عم نصرالدين 
خالد عيساوي دا بالذات نحن مستعدين نقبله أنه يكون حمامة سلام أو سفير بينا 

بس انتوا خليكم بعيد منه
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24 
مش كان كسرت تلج .. خالد ولدنا ولدنا ...

وإتكسري
شباب السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا من ياتو مجموعة















اكيد من مجموعة

























النيييييييييييل
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*هههههههههههههههههههههاية

الجماعة أصيبوا في مفصل




ضربة أنكل:
:wallah::1 (39)::1 (50):
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

ناس قريعتي راحت انا واخوي الكاشف ضميرك الا نستورد لينا فهامات من اليابان عشان نفك شفرة شارع النيل دي :017:



يا ود البقعة انت الطابية المقابلة النيل وما عارف شفرة شارع النيل؟؟؟؟!!!!
يا الحبيب جماعة شارع النيل مجموعة من صفوة الصفوة يتواجدون دائما فى الامسيات بشارع النيل يتبادلون عشق المريخ
ودائما ما يكون هنالك مجادعات وقفشات بينهم وبين اخوتهم صفوة مجموعة الفهامات
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

صباح النور يا احلى حمدى اها رايك شنو نسجلك ؟؟



ما عندى مانع لكن حافز التسجيل كم .
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*قامت بعض الجهات التى تنتمى للمجموعة الاخرى مجموعة الفهامات بالتزوير بمستندات التسجيل بمكاتب الاتحاد
ونحن سنعلن كل التفاصيل اذا لم يعودو الى رشدهم
والكلام ليك يا المنطط عينيك
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

ما عندى مانع لكن حافز التسجيل كم .



يا حمدى احنا ناس ولاء ساكت
بنسجلك بالفاتحة
                        	*

----------


## hass6666

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

احبائى جماهير جماعةالفهامات العظيمة
ظلت ادارة الجماعة تعمل بصمت ونكران ذات لضم افضل المواهب على ساحة مريخاب اولاين
وقامت لجنة التسجيلات بعمل جبار وضمت نجوم من طراز عالمى 
وتركنا الاخوة بالمعسكر الاخر اصحاب شارع النيل يتناطحون فيما بينهم كما الارباب والكاردينال
ولا نسمع منهم غير الاغراءات 
تعال نسجلك بنعشيك جني جداد 
كدى انت تعالى عظمة بجيب ليك عجلة
انت بث وافق عزو وحافظ بيودوك شارع النيل لما تمسكك ام برد
ونواصل كد الدوووم



 







التعديل الأخير تم بواسطة خالد سليمان ; 16-01-11 الساعة 10:31 am.

عايزين نعرف سر التعديل دا شنوووووو؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عم نصرالدين
					

هههههههههههههههههههههاية

الجماعة أصيبوا في مفصل




ضربة أنكل:
:wallah::1 (39)::1 (50):



عمو ياعمو ياعمو
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:bngo21::bngo21:
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

قامت بعض الجهات التى تنتمى للمجموعة الاخرى مجموعة الفهامات بالتزوير بمستندات التسجيل بمكاتب الاتحاد
ونحن سنعلن كل التفاصيل اذا لم يعودو الى رشدهم
والكلام ليك يا المنطط عينيك



 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي
عم نصرالدين 
وهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي 
ياسر 

ضحكة دبل كليك 

غايتو جنس تمرد :jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch:jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch
                        	*

----------


## hass6666

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

كما رصدت لجنة التسجيلات المحاولات اليائسة التى ظلت تمارسها جماعة الفهامات لاغراء نجمنا الخلوق خالد عيساوى
والذى القمهم حجر ورفض كل الاغراءات وقفل اى باب للنقاش او الجلوس معهم
الجابرو على الجداد المملح شنو؟؟؟



اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور 
الحبيب خالد عيساوى من اروع الصفوة الذين سعدت بمقابلتهم فى احتفائية المنبر
وهو منضم حديثا لشلة النيل يا عم نصرالدين فما الداعى للدعوة الفهاماتية
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66 
ياحافظ امور التسجيلات دي ما تسوووها لينا
خالد فهاماتي ابا عن جد
شوفو غيرو
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عم نصرالدين 
خالد عيساوي دا بالذات نحن مستعدين نقبله أنه يكون حمامة سلام أو سفير بينا 

بس انتوا خليكم بعيد منه
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24 
مش كان كسرت تلج .. خالد ولدنا ولدنا ...

وإتكسري
شباب السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا من ياتو مجموعة















اكيد من مجموعة

























النيييييييييييل



 















التعديل الأخير تم بواسطة عم نصرالدين ; 16-01-11 الساعة 10:52 a
*

----------


## hass6666

*فى شغل تزوير عينك عينك

البلد دى ما فيها حكومة
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

وما ان اعلنت لجنة تسجيلاتكم عن تفجير مفاجاءة من العيار الثقيل
حتى انطلقت صحفهم الزرقاء بالسخرية والاستهزاء من النجم القادم وهذة بعض كتاباتنا التى تضع النقاط فوق الحروف للمعسكر الأخر وغيرة 

كبيرقادة عمليات التسجيلات الأوبية نصر الدين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

القنبلة خدعة

قصدي الفشنك حرب

قصدي الحرب قنبلة

قنبلة الحرب خدعة وفشنك


معتز المكى

هههههه

بس ياهو دا لسان حالهم ياعمو


ودي فورة لبن سااااااي

أنا قلت ليكم

شارع النيل
الصقط ضربو
والجماعة غلبهم البعملو
بعد الضربات المتواليه
والتسجيلات الفهاميه



وبكرة تشوفو









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

ولم تلتفت لجنة تسجيلاتنا لكل هذا الهجوم
وظل رئيس اللجنة خالد سليمان يعمل بصمت ومعه اركان حربه hass666 و الصفوي وبقية العقد الفريد الى ان صار الحلم حقيقة
واكتملت الصفقة ووافق النجم العالمى بالانضمام لصفوف الفهامات
وما ان علم المعسكر الاخر بجدية المعلومات حتى ضاقت بهم الدنيا
يتحدثون عن صغر سنة ثم بعد ذلك تحدثون عن تاثير الصفقة على اقتصاد اولاين
واخر محاولاتهم شككو فى مقدرات نجمنا الكبير

عظمة 
هاهاهاهاااااااي
عرفناهوووووووو
كان علي بتاع الكبسه ده
هو من زماااان ما معانا
مافرقت مبروك عليكم اللون









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

اخوتى الان نعلن لكم اسم نجمنا الكبير الذى وقع فى صفوف جماعة الفهامات 





هو النجم العالمى صاحب المواهب المتعددة (كسير تلج للصباح ما نجمنا واحنا اهلو)






















عبد القادر خليل الشهير بمرهف









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

كما رصدت لجنة التسجيلات المحاولات اليائسة التى ظلت تمارسها جماعة الفهامات لاغراء نجمنا الخلوق خالد عيساوى
والذى القمهم حجر ورفض كل الاغراءات وقفل اى باب للنقاش او الجلوس معهم
الجابرو على الجداد المملح شنو؟؟؟



اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور 
الحبيب خالد عيساوى من اروع الصفوة الذين سعدت بمقابلتهم فى احتفائية المنبر
وهو منضم حديثا لشلة النيل يا عم نصرالدين فما الداعى للدعوة الفهاماتية
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66 
ياحافظ امور التسجيلات دي ما تسوووها لينا
خالد فهاماتي ابا عن جد
شوفو غيرو
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عم نصرالدين 
خالد عيساوي دا بالذات نحن مستعدين نقبله أنه يكون حمامة سلام أو سفير بينا 

بس انتوا خليكم بعيد منه
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24 
مش كان كسرت تلج .. خالد ولدنا ولدنا ...

وإتكسري
شباب السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا من ياتو مجموعة















اكيد من مجموعة

























الفهامات



لايسعنا  الا نشكر رئيس لجنة تسجيلات الفهامات بالخارج العزيز خالد سليمان طه

علي مجهوداته الخرافية
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hass6666
					

فى شغل تزوير عينك عينك

البلد دى ما فيها حكومة



 شوف مين معاك في المكتب 

وهنضبه
                        	*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*هاااااااااي 
جماعة النيل قال
اصبر لي انا عند حلف كبير
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hass6666
					

التعديل الأخير تم بواسطة خالد سليمان ; 16-01-11 الساعة 10:31 am.

عايزين نعرف سر التعديل دا شنوووووو؟؟؟؟



 يكون تغيير لون الكتابة
                        	*

----------


## hass6666

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عم نصرالدين
					

شوف مين معاك في المكتب 

وهنضبه



 




ههههههههههههههههههها

:ban:  :ban:   :ban:
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 4 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 0) ‏عم نصرالدين, ‏Gold star, ‏عبدالعزيز24, ‏ود البقعة

ساكتين ليييييه ماتقوموا تروحوا 
*

----------


## Gold star

*ومن حذا المنطلق 

وهيث الوهدة وهفظ السلام

وجدودنا زمان وصونا علي اونلاين


حذه دأوة منا الا القيام باعطاء هق تقرير المسير لكل القوات النيلية والفحاماتية

ونطالب من هيث البنية التهتية بأمل بوست للتصويت الي ضم شارع النيل والفحاماتية
ونأمل نيل فهيم (علي وزن سودان جديد)

او الانفصال الجغرافي 

وقد كلفنا بعمل هذا البوست [you]
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عم نصرالدين
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 4 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 0) ‏عم نصرالدين, ‏gold star, ‏عبدالعزيز24, ‏ود البقعة

ساكتين ليييييه ماتقوموا تروحوا 



نروح فين يا عم مع أونبلة الحضري دي ...
قاعدين في المطار راجين مرهف إنت زعلان ليه ؟؟؟

مبروك يانيلاب ولا عزاء للفهاماتية ...
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

ما عندى مانع لكن حافز التسجيل كم .



الإتفقنا عليه أمبارح وقرض علي كده ...
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

نروح فين يا عم مع أونبلة الحضري دي ...
قاعدين في المطار راجين مرهف إنت زعلان ليه ؟؟؟

مبروك يانيلاب ولا عزاء للفهاماتية ...



 
ولا يهمك ياحبيب

تعيش وتأخد غيرها 

لاتشمت في النيلاب أصبر شوية خلي أوراق اعتمادك تجي من كاب الجداد


ركنية:
الزباين وصلوا كم ؟
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*تعلن الخطوط الجوية النيلية عن وصول رحلة رقم 1 القادمة من الرياض علي السادة المستقبلين التوجه للبوابة رقم 1 ...

الحضري وصل عقبال أبوتريكة ...
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة gold star
					

ومن حذا المنطلق 

وهيث الوهدة وهفظ السلام

وجدودنا زمان وصونا علي اونلاين


حذه دأوة منا الا القيام باعطاء هق تقرير المسير لكل القوات النيلية والفحاماتية

ونطالب من هيث البنية التهتية بأمل بوست للتصويت الي ضم شارع النيل والفحاماتية
ونأمل نيل فهيم (علي وزن سودان جديد)

او الانفصال الجغرافي 

وقد كلفنا بعمل هذا البوست عبدالعزيز24



الناطق الرسمي بإسم الحركة الأونلاينابية النيلية ...
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 0) ‏عم نصرالدين, ‏عبدالعزيز24, ‏طارق حامد 


شايف الخضرة المحاصرة النيل



هههههههههههههههههههههههاية

خلاث طيران قودوين بدأ
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة gold star
					

ومن حذا المنطلق 

وهيث الوهدة وهفظ السلام

وجدودنا زمان وصونا علي اونلاين


حذه دأوة منا الا القيام باعطاء هق تقرير المسير لكل القوات النيلية والفحاماتية

ونطالب من هيث البنية التهتية بأمل بوست للتصويت الي ضم شارع النيل والفحاماتية
ونأمل نيل فهيم (علي وزن سودان جديد)

او الانفصال الجغرافي 

وقد كلفنا بعمل هذا البوست طارق حامد



هو لو ما بوست الستات كان خالد قدر يحقق انتصار 
عظمة ده ما بنقبل عليه الهبشة 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

الناطق الرسمي بإسم الحركة الأونلاينابية النيلية ...



 
أقعد سااااااااااااااااااااااي 

قولد ستار يقوم يقلب
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عم نصرالدين
					

ولا يهمك ياحبيب

تعيش وتأخد غيرها 

لاتشمت في النيلاب أصبر شوية خلي أوراق اعتمادك تجي من كاب الجداد


ركنية:
الزباين وصلوا كم ؟



أوراق الإعتماد في جيب الخلف والجنسية جاهزة نزلتو من الطيارة يبصم بس ..

كورنر :
الأيامات دي وقفنا الشغل وقلبناها غرفة تسجيلات لأنه الإقبال علينا فظيع ...
وش مادي لسانه شبر ...
                        	*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*انا حا انسف النيلاب
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

هو لو ما بوست الستات كان خالد قدر يحقق انتصار 
عظمة ده ما بنقبل عليه الهبشة 



الله اكبر الحكومة كلها مع النيل
تسلم ياريس وقد كان بوست الستات6666/66 بداية الشرارة
ومعا من اجل ثورة نيلية كبرى:hghkl:
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ثورة الحارة 6666
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة برق الصعيد
					

انا حا انسف النيلاب



ياراجل قول بسم الله
وماتجرى عكس الهواء:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h
*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*الجري مع الهواء بعمل نفسيات
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*والله يا نصر الدين البوست دا جهجهتو جنس جهجهة
الود يكتب مشاركة يجى يلقاها قلبت 
لما يشك فى نفسو التقول البوست مسكون بناس بسم الله
ياخوى ما تستخدم صلاحيات خلى المنافسة شريفة
هسع بستدعى الشفوت كلهم ونجهجهك نلحقك صاحبك ابو ستات
*

----------


## ابو راما

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Gold star
					

ومن حذا المنطلق 

وهيث الوهدة وهفظ السلام

وجدودنا زمان وصونا علي اونلاين


حذه دأوة منا الا القيام باعطاء هق تقرير المسير لكل القوات النيلية والفحاماتية

ونطالب من هيث البنية التهتية بأمل بوست للتصويت الي ضم شارع النيل والفحاماتية
ونأمل نيل فهيم (علي وزن سودان جديد)

او الانفصال الجغرافي 

وقد كلفنا بعمل هذا البوست ابو راما



:a40::a40::a40::mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو راما
					

:a40::a40::a40::mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv



سلام يا دكتور والله ليك وحشة
شايفك مقيل فى البوست دا وبرضو محتاج فهامة صح؟؟:anim-jjd::anim-jjd:
                        	*

----------


## hass6666

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة gold star
					

ومن حذا المنطلق 

وهيث الوهدة وهفظ السلام

وجدودنا زمان وصونا علي اونلاين


حذه دأوة منا الا القيام باعطاء هق تقرير المسير لكل القوات النيلية والفحاماتية

ونطالب من هيث البنية التهتية بأمل بوست للتصويت الي ضم شارع النيل والفحاماتية
ونأمل نيل فهيم (علي وزن سودان جديد)

او الانفصال الجغرافي 

وقد كلفنا بعمل هذا البوست hass6666



 









رايك شنو تاخد ليك 6 وتعمل البوست انت
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

والله يا نصر الدين البوست دا جهجهتو جنس جهجهة
الود يكتب مشاركة يجى يلقاها قلبت 
لما يشك فى نفسو التقول البوست مسكون بناس بسم الله
ياخوى ما تستخدم صلاحيات خلى المنافسة شريفة
هسع بستدعى الشفوت كلهم ونجهجهك نلحقك صاحبك ابو ستات



 
مين الود دا:Bebe20:

ياعيني عليك يابابا
                        	*

----------


## hass6666

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة برق الصعيد
					

انا حا انسف النيلاب



 






:kaso2:  :kaso2:   :kaso2:  :kaso2:
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة gold star
					

ومن حذا المنطلق 

وهيث الوهدة وهفظ السلام

وجدودنا زمان وصونا علي اونلاين


حذه دأوة منا الا القيام باعطاء هق تقرير المسير لكل القوات النيلية والفحاماتية

ونطالب من هيث البنية التهتية بأمل بوست للتصويت الي ضم شارع النيل والفحاماتية
ونأمل نيل فهيم (علي وزن سودان جديد)

او الانفصال الجغرافي 

وقد كلفنا بعمل هذا البوست عم نصرالدين









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

ومن حذا المنطلق 

وهيث الوهدة وهفظ السلام

وجدودنا زمان وصونا علي اونلاين


حذه دأوة منا الا القيام باعطاء هق تقرير المسير لكل القوات النيلية والفحاماتية

ونطالب من هيث البنية التهتية بأمل بوست للتصويت الي ضم شارع النيل والفحاماتية
ونأمل نيل فهيم (علي وزن سودان جديد)

او الانفصال الجغرافي 

وقد كلفنا بعمل هذا البوست عبدالعزيز24

الناطق الرسمي بإسم الحركة الأونلاينابية النيلية ...









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

ومن حذا المنطلق 

وهيث الوهدة وهفظ السلام

وجدودنا زمان وصونا علي اونلاين


حذه دأوة منا الا القيام باعطاء هق تقرير المسير لكل القوات النيلية والفحاماتية

ونطالب من هيث البنية التهتية بأمل بوست للتصويت الي ضم شارع النيل والفحاماتية
ونأمل نيل فهيم (علي وزن سودان جديد)

او الانفصال الجغرافي 

وقد كلفنا بعمل هذا البوست طارق حامد
هو لو ما بوست الستات كان خالد قدر يحقق انتصار 
عظمة ده ما بنقبل عليه الهبشة 









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو راما
					

 
ومن حذا المنطلق 

وهيث الوهدة وهفظ السلام

وجدودنا زمان وصونا علي اونلاين


حذه دأوة منا الا القيام باعطاء هق تقرير المسير لكل القوات النيلية والفحاماتية

ونطالب من هيث البنية التهتية بأمل بوست للتصويت الي ضم شارع النيل والفحاماتية
ونأمل نيل فهيم (علي وزن سودان جديد)

او الانفصال الجغرافي 

وقد كلفنا بعمل هذا البوست أبوراما

:a40::a40::a40::mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hass6666
					

 

ومن حذا المنطلق 

وهيث الوهدة وهفظ السلام

وجدودنا زمان وصونا علي اونلاين


حذه دأوة منا الا القيام باعطاء هق تقرير المسير لكل القوات النيلية والفحاماتية

ونطالب من هيث البنية التهتية بأمل بوست للتصويت الي ضم شارع النيل والفحاماتية
ونأمل نيل فهيم (علي وزن سودان جديد)

او الانفصال الجغرافي 

وقد كلفنا بعمل هذا البوستhass6666 
رايك شنو تاخد ليك 6 وتعمل البوست انت



 
ههههههههههههههههههههههاي 

والله ياقولد أنت 

كلفت كتير خلاث

6666 
الله يعشي
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة برق الصعيد
					

انا حا انسف النيلاب



 
هههههههههههههههههاية

مبروك البرق الناسف





المنسوفة
أتنسفي واتسفي
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

والله يا نصر الدين البوست دا جهجهتو جنس جهجهة
الود يكتب مشاركة يجى يلقاها قلبت 
لما يشك فى نفسو التقول البوست مسكون بناس بسم الله
ياخوى ما تستخدم صلاحيات خلى المنافسة شريفة
هسع بستدعى الشفوت كلهم ونجهجهك نلحقك صاحبك ابو ستات



ابو ستات فتح بي غادي بوستات
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*الخال جاب الديـــــــــــــب
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*ظلت جماعة النيل تسجل الضربة تلو الاخرى
وبعد ان قامت بتسجيل النجم مرهف كمحترف بصفوف جماعة شارع النيل
وكذلك  النجم حسن الطيبhass6666 
وفى اتصال هاتقى مع رئيس لجنة التسجيلات عبد العظيم ابو جريشة صرح بان هنالك اخبار سارة بخصوص محترف اخر من العيار الثقيل فى طريقه للتوقيع بكشوفات شارع النيل.
وسيتم الاعلان عن النجم خلال الساعات الاولى من صباح غد
والليلة وووووووووووووووي عليكم يا ناس الفهمات
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*هههههههههههههههه
الوكيل خالد يعيش
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*[frame="1 80"]خالد سليمان طه 
مريخي أصيل ومميز

 
  

ولم تلتفت لجنة تسجيلاتنا لكل هذا الهجوم
 وظل رئيس اللجنة خالد سليمان  يعمل بصمت ومعه اركان حربه hass666 و الصفوي وبقية العقد الفريد الى ان صار الحلم حقيقة
 واكتملت الصفقة ووافق النجم العالمى بالانضمام لصفوف الفهامات
 وما ان علم المعسكر الاخر بجدية المعلومات حتى ضاقت بهم الدنيا
 يتحدثون عن صغر سنة ثم بعد ذلك تحدثون عن تاثير الصفقة على اقتصاد اولاين
 واخر محاولاتهم شككو فى مقدرات نجمنا الكبير

 عظمة 
 هاهاهاهاااااااي
 عرفناهوووووووو
 كان علي بتاع الكبسه ده
 هو من زماااان ما معانا
 مافرقت مبروك عليكم اللون[/frame]
*

----------


## yassirali66

*http://merrikhabonline.net/vb/t17566.html
*

----------


## yassirali66

* خالد سليمان طه 
مريخي أصيل ومميز

 
   

اخوتى الان نعلن لكم اسم نجمنا الكبير الذى وقع فى صفوف جماعة الفهامات 





 هو النجم العالمى صاحب المواهب المتعددة (كسير تلج للصباح ما نجمنا واحنا اهلو)






















عبد القادر خليل الشهير بمرهف
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

[frame="1 80"]خالد سليمان طه 
مريخي أصيل ومميز


 

ولم تلتفت لجنة تسجيلاتنا لكل هذا الهجوم
وظل رئيس اللجنة خالد سليمان يعمل بصمت ومعه اركان حربه hass666 و الصفوي وبقية العقد الفريد الى ان صار الحلم حقيقة
واكتملت الصفقة ووافق النجم العالمى بالانضمام لصفوف الفهامات
وما ان علم المعسكر الاخر بجدية المعلومات حتى ضاقت بهم الدنيا
يتحدثون عن صغر سنة ثم بعد ذلك تحدثون عن تاثير الصفقة على اقتصاد اولاين
واخر محاولاتهم شككو فى مقدرات نجمنا الكبير

عظمة 
هاهاهاهاااااااي
عرفناهوووووووو
كان علي بتاع الكبسه ده
هو من زماااان ما معانا
مافرقت مبروك عليكم اللون[/frame]



هاهاهاهاى
العبوا غيرا والناس القاعدين يزوروا ليكم البوستات داخل مكاتب الاتحاد  انكشفوا
وقول ليهم الخضر قالوا ليك لو زورتا اى مشاركة تانى هنغير اسم دخولك
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

هههههههههههههههه
الوكيل خالد يعيش



 اها يا وهبة انت وضعك كيف؟؟؟:ANSmile33::ANSmile33::ANSmile33:
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*الخضر لعيبهم تقيييييييييل ياصاحبي...
اعمل حسابك ما تنزلق......
ما باقي ليكم الا القعونجات...
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*[frame="1 80"]هو لو ما بوست الستات كان خالد قدر يحقق انتصار 
عظمة ده ما بنقبل عليه الهبشة  [/frame]
ما قلت ليك ياصاحبي
واتخدرييييييييييي

*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

 خالد سليمان طه 
مريخي أصيل ومميز


 

اخوتى الان نعلن لكم اسم نجمنا الكبير الذى وقع فى صفوف جماعة الفهامات 





هو النجم العالمى صاحب المواهب المتعددة (كسير تلج للصباح ما نجمنا واحنا اهلو)






















عبد القادر خليل الشهير بمرهف



لو نقلتا المنبر كلو هنا دا ما بحلك
مرهف وسجلناهو فى جماعة شارع النيل
ولحقوا حسن الطيب
وخالد عيساوى
وحمدى فى اى لحظة هيوقع
اما المفاجاءة الكبرى بكرة من ما تفتح عيونك بتلقاها انفجرت فى المنبر
اسمع ما تجى نضمك للجهاز الفنى اخير ليك من ما تقعد انت وود المكى مقابلين بعض
اصلو عمو يوم معاك ويوم مع ود عمو
يعنى عصاية نايمة وعصاية قايمة
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

لو نقلتا المنبر كلو هنا دا ما بحلك
مرهف وسجلناهو فى جماعة شارع النيل
ولحقوا حسن الطيب
وخالد عيساوى
وحمدى فى اى لحظة هيوقع
اما المفاجاءة الكبرى بكرة من ما تفتح عيونك بتلقاها انفجرت فى المنبر
اسمع ما تجى نضمك للجهاز الفنى اخير ليك من ما تقعد انت وود المكى مقابلين بعض
اصلو عمو يوم معاك ويوم مع ود عمو
يعنى عصاية نايمة وعصاية قايمة



احنا نروح القسم....
وكل واحد حياخد نصيبو هناك...
زلومه الاقرع ما يعرفش اخوه...


نريد اعتراف خطي من مرهف....مع من؟
عشااااان ترتاح ياباشا:zxcv23:
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*مرهف+, ‏القطانى*, ‏Ehab M. Ali*
حكومه سااااااااااااكت...
ابقي مارق ياخااالد...
لواء وفوووق
الله يكضب الشينه
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*كتب افريكانو :
قصة مورة من داخل مكاتب منبر اون لاين اكتمال اجراءات تسجيل مرهف(حصرياً مريخاب اون لاين)

مرهف في لقاء مع السي ان ان 
قاقرين كان مريخابي ولعب في الهلال فما المانع من ذلك
وفي لقاء مع صحيفة مريخاب اون لاين
مرهف: نحن في زمن الاحتراف ومافي القلب في القلب
وفي لقاء بقناة النجوم
مرهف: كنت الاقرب للفهامات ولكن كان للقدر رأي اخر
وفي لقاء باذاعة مريخاب اون لاين:
مرهف: سيظل ياسر وفريق الفهامات نبراس يضيئ لي الطريق
ولن انسي الفترة التي قضيتها بينهم
وهذه سنة الحياة كل يوم هو في شان
...

*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

كتب افريكانو :
قصة مورة من داخل مكاتب منبر اون لاين اكتمال اجراءات تسجيل مرهف(حصرياً مريخاب اون لاين)

مرهف في لقاء مع السي ان ان 
قاقرين كان مريخابي ولعب في الهلال فما المانع من ذلك
وفي لقاء مع صحيفة مريخاب اون لاين
مرهف: نحن في زمن الاحتراف ومافي القلب في القلب
وفي لقاء بقناة النجوم
مرهف: كنت الاقرب للفهامات ولكن كان للقدر رأي اخر
وفي لقاء باذاعة مريخاب اون لاين:
مرهف: سيظل ياسر وفريق الفهامات نبراس يضيئ لي الطريق
ولن انسي الفترة التي قضيتها بينهم
وهذه سنة الحياة كل يوم هو في شان
...



واهاهاهاهاهاهاهاى
اها يا ياسر برضو داير تمشى القسم
غايتو ذكرتنا يا ريس تسجيل وارغو بس اعمل حسابك ناس حاج نصر الدين ديل ما يلحقوك وارغو
وبعدين نقوم نوديك اعارة الزريبة
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 4 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 0) ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏الصفوى, ‏طارق حامد 
يا سعادتك الامن مستتب 
نفجرا ولا نخليها تصبح
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*اخبار
يتسائل الجميع عن  الجهه التى ستدفع غرامة مرهف
بعد هروبه من نادى الاخبار العالميه الى قسم الفهامات
دون علم النادى وهل ستمدد فترة الايقاف ام لا وهل سيظهر بالوان الفهامات فى بداية الموسم
اسئله كثيره تحوم حول انتقال اللاعب الذى لايشك احد فى موهبته
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

لو نقلتا المنبر كلو هنا دا ما بحلك
مرهف وسجلناهو فى جماعة شارع النيل
ولحقوا حسن الطيب
وخالد عيساوى
وحمدى فى اى لحظة هيوقع
اما المفاجاءة الكبرى بكرة من ما تفتح عيونك بتلقاها انفجرت فى المنبر
اسمع ما تجى نضمك للجهاز الفنى اخير ليك من ما تقعد انت وود المكى مقابلين بعض
اصلو عمو يوم معاك ويوم مع ود عمو
يعنى عصاية نايمة وعصاية قايمة



:14_6_12[1]:





ياخال

جنس البلبطة البتسوى فيها دى
ما بتحلك

:596746:
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

اخبار
يتسائل الجميع عن  الجهه التى ستدفع غرامة مرهف
بعد هروبه من نادى الاخبار العالميه الى قسم الفهامات
دون علم النادى وهل ستمدد فترة الايقاف ام لا وهل سيظهر بالوان الفهامات فى بداية الموسم
اسئله كثيره تحوم حول انتقال اللاعب الذى لايشك احد فى موهبته







:goood::goood::goood:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*الجماعة إنضربوا ... قلت لي ياعظمة الحكومة كلها بي وين !!! ...


كورنر :
تاني بتجوا ؟؟؟

*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*خلال دقائق قليلة سيتم اعلان المفاجاءة
امسكوا الاخضر


ترنيمة:- شيخى الاخضر 
كان شفتو بخضر
شيخى هووى
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*خلال دقائق قليلة سيتم اعلان المفاجاءة
امسكوا الاخضر


ترنيمة:- شيخى الاخضر 
كان شفتو بخضر
شيخى هووى
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*بحمد لله قامت لجنة التسجيلات بقيادة الزعيم كابيلا
باكمال الاتفاق مع نجم الدورى القطرى
المحترف البرازيلى طارقلاندو دى سوزا
واستلم المكتب التنفيذى للنادى جنسية اللاعب ليلعب فى خانة اللاعبين المحليين
ولم ياخذ الاتفاق معه سوى دقائق عندما صرح وقال ان جماعة شارع النيل سمعتها تملاء الافق حتى يدفق
والبقعد مع كابيلا ما بيقوم
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

بحمد لله قامت لجنة التسجيلات بقيادة الزعيم كابيلا
باكمال الاتفاق مع نجم الدورى القطرى
المحترف البرازيلى طارقلاندو دى سوزا
واستلم المكتب التنفيذى للنادى جنسية اللاعب ليلعب فى خانة اللاعبين المحليين
ولم ياخذ الاتفاق معه سوى دقائق عندما صرح وقال ان جماعة شارع النيل سمعتها تملاء الافق حتى يدفق
والبقعد مع كابيلا ما بيقوم



طارق لاندو دى سوزا نجم من ذهب 
والغالى دائما للغالى
مشكور اخونا الناطق الرسمى 
وسيصل اللاعب الى البلاد للتوقيع
وسيعقد المؤتمر الصحفى بمطعم كانفورى بشارع النيل
:p_fly_drop:
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

بحمد لله قامت لجنة التسجيلات بقيادة الزعيم كابيلا
باكمال الاتفاق مع نجم الدورى القطرى
المحترف البرازيلى طارقلاندو دى سوزا
واستلم المكتب التنفيذى للنادى جنسية اللاعب ليلعب فى خانة اللاعبين المحليين
ولم ياخذ الاتفاق معه سوى دقائق عندما صرح وقال ان جماعة شارع النيل سمعتها تملاء الافق حتى يدفق
والبقعد مع كابيلا ما بيقوم



دي سوزا بالغت يا خالد ده ماسورة اليوتيوب 
تم المفاوضات بالامس من جانب العظمة ونسبة لمقدرته الفائقة في التفاوض البقعد معاه تاني مابقومو 
نعلن انضمامنا الرسمي لكتيبة النيل حضروا الشاي باللبن واللقيمات 
جاييييييييك يا حلوم 
على الاقل ناس النيل 6 حقيقية مش زي الجماعة 666666 غير حقيقية :jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

دي سوزا بالغت يا خالد ده ماسورة اليوتيوب 
تم المفاوضات بالامس من جانب العظمة ونسبة لمقدرته الفائقة في التفاوض البقعد معاه تاني مابقومو 
نعلن انضمامنا الرسمي لكتيبة النيل حضروا الشاي باللبن واللقيمات 
جاييييييييك يا حلوم 
على الاقل ناس النيل 6 حقيقية مش زي الجماعة 666666 غير حقيقية :jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch



الله اكبر
من اراد ان يثكله يوزره فليتبعنا 
مع هذا الاخضر
حيكومة يااب جاكومه
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hass6666
					

:kaso2: :kaso2: :kaso2: :kaso2:



دى كاسات ولا انا مطشش:rules: 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عم نصرالدين
					

هههههههههههههههههاية

مبروك البرق الناسف





المنسوفة
أتنسفي واتسفي



ان كان برقا فهى اشاره للرعد القادم:00020457:
وامسك البرلوم
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

الجماعة إنضربوا ... قلت لي ياعظمة الحكومة كلها بي وين !!! ...


كورنر :
تاني بتجوا ؟؟؟



حيكومة نصصاح
وبكره احلى
اخى وزير وزارة الاستثمار بالنيل:mysmilie_20:
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

الخال جاب الديـــــــــــــب



حبيبنا معتز تعال الى حيث الجمال 

رايك شنو نلحقك التكميلية:mysmilie_20:
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) ‏عم نصرالدين, ‏طارق حامد 


من ياتوا ناحية
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عم نصرالدين
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) ‏عم نصرالدين, ‏طارق حامد 


من ياتوا ناحية



من ناحية النيل 

الليلة المنبر متعند معاي تكل عجيب 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة برق الصعيد
					

انا حا انسف النيلاب



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يااااااا رااااااااجل
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*والله استمتعت بقراءة البوست كااااااااامل
النصر للنيلاب ولا عزاء للفهامات
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

من ناحية النيل 

الليلة المنبر متعند معاي تكل عجيب 



ياريس اوع تكون التقلة دى محاولات ارهابية 
بس صعب عليهم اختراق القصر:wave: 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

والله استمتعت بقراءة البوست كااااااااامل
النصر للنيلاب ولا عزاء للفهامات



الله اكبر بطلنا خالد عيساوى
ودى المناظر بس:mlkma:
*

----------

